# Indoor plants



## birken (Feb 16, 2006)

What are your favorite indoor plants? I need ones that don't require a lot of sunlight and are easy to care for.


----------



## james b (Feb 19, 2006)

my personal favorite indoor plant is a ficus tree.  i have had it for several years and it doesn't require a lot of mantanance.


----------



## dukefan (Feb 24, 2006)

Most herbs can grow indoor on window ledges. We grow rosemary, thyme, dill, basil and cilantro all indoors.


----------

